# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Cần giúp đỡ về lớp bổ sung kiến thức để học cao học

## vAPK

Bác nào biết trường nào có lớp bổ sung kiến thức để thi vào cao học ngành Công nghệ môi trường không? Hạn cuối đăng ký??? Cứu…cứu gấp các bác ơi, em đang cần gấp.

----------

